# ? about TECHNIQUE for fishing below the coffer at Huroc



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

Got out on black friday and hit some area downstream of the Huroc. hooked one but lost it. 

Stopped by and watched some guys fishing the coffer and fast water below the coffer at Huroc. Couldnt figure out what they were doing. Didnt look like that had floats on and couldnt tell from where I was at what they were tossing into the water on their lines. Was gonna walk over a talk to them but wife called about my kid being sick so I split.

Where I was fishing I was floating either spawn sacks or a hook with just a few eggs on it (thats what I got the hit on), under a float.

What is the best way to fish below the dam at that park. The water looked pretty low and fast. Is it best to try to bottom bounce, like fishing the Maumee during the run? 

Alittle help on Technique please?

J-


----------



## jim734123 (Feb 10, 2010)

They are bottom bouncing. if u already caught one i would not change anything. you seem to be on the right track. they are tough to catch over there.


----------



## kjones734 (Jan 14, 2011)

When ever I fish below the dam I bottom bounce, I see some people a little bit farther down throwing out hot n tots but i personally have only seen results with bouncing. I warn you now, be prepared to lose a LOT of weights and flys below the damn. The first 25 yards after the damn is relatively smooth and does not gobble up too many flys but after that you are into snag city. 

Good luck and if you have success post your results.


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

cool thanks guys

J-


----------



## Fishonator (Nov 5, 2012)

Hot n tots are hot rite now.


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

Fishonator said:


> Hot n tots are hot rite now.


Yep that's what i heard. Dug some out today for my next outing. 

J- 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

jjc155 said:


> Got out on black friday and hit some area downstream of the Huroc. hooked one but lost it.
> 
> Stopped by and watched some guys fishing the coffer and fast water below the coffer at Huroc. Couldnt figure out what they were doing. Didnt look like that had floats on and couldnt tell from where I was at what they were tossing into the water on their lines. Was gonna walk over a talk to them but wife called about my kid being sick so I split.
> 
> ...



i was there friday black friday and was bottom bouncing that area. all i do is use about 3/8 to 3/4 once of lead about a 4-6 foot leader to your fly spawn or what ever this is all attched by a snap swivel. just like you do up north.


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

swaprat said:


> i was there friday black friday and was bottom bouncing that area. all i do is use about 3/8 to 3/4 once of lead about a 4-6 foot leader to your fly spawn or what ever this is all attched by a snap swivel. just like you do up north.


cool thanks

Do you use an inline weight and rig it like carolina rigging or do you run a dropper off of a three way?

J-


----------



## ArrowFlinger (Sep 18, 2000)

jjc155 said:


> cool thanks
> 
> Do you use an inline weight and rig it like carolina rigging or do you run a dropper off of a three way?
> 
> J-


most run a dropper.

@swaprat -- 3/4 sounds a bit heavy to me, but then again maybe that is why I don't have much success :lol:. I am usually running 6 - 8lb. line


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

ArrowFlinger said:


> most run a dropper.
> 
> @swaprat -- 3/4 sounds a bit heavy to me, but then again maybe that is why I don't have much success :lol:. I am usually running 6 - 8lb. line


copy thanks

J-


----------



## salmonsteel97 (Nov 18, 2012)

anyone down there lately are the fish in.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## flyfisher4life1 (Sep 5, 2011)

salmonsteel97 said:


> anyone down there lately are the fish in.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You got fish, mostly skippers from what I've seen. I went Sunday not a single fish.


----------



## salmonsteel97 (Nov 18, 2012)

flyfisher4life1 said:


> You got fish, mostly skippers from what I've seen. I .went Sunday not a single fish.


ive been fishing hard at huroc and got one skipper about a month anda half ago lol. they are above the coffer if they are anywhere. at least them smell ass shad are gone.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## flyfisher4life1 (Sep 5, 2011)

salmonsteel97 said:


> ive been fishing hard at huroc and got one skipper about a month anda half ago lol. they are above the coffer if they are anywhere. at least them smell ass shad are gone.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah lol, thing about those shad is that when you hook a big shad it gives a decent fight, sometimes better than catching nothing. But than again to many kill the fishing.


----------



## salmonsteel97 (Nov 18, 2012)

flyfisher4life1 said:


> Yeah lol, thing about those shad is that when you hook a big shad it gives a decent fight, sometimes better than catching nothing. But than again to many kill the fishing.


id rather catch a shad than nothing some of thse shad get big size too. i dont kill them but i do see people take them by the garbage bag full. whatever gets them out of there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## flyfisher4life1 (Sep 5, 2011)

salmonsteel97 said:


> id rather catch a shad than nothing some of thse shad get big size too. i dont kill them but i do see people take them by the garbage bag full. whatever gets them out of there.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yea, when the shad are in real heavy, a bunch of people come and snag them, like you said they get garbage bags full of shad and then they get caught by the DNR... sucks to be them. I seen this happen like four times.


----------



## salmonsteel97 (Nov 18, 2012)

every time i go down there i see the dnr checking these people for licenses i didnt think there was a limit amount on shad.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## flyfisher4life1 (Sep 5, 2011)

salmonsteel97 said:


> every time i go down there i see the dnr checking these people for licenses i didnt think there was a limit amount on shad.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


its not really the amount taken, but the way they were caught, its either a net or a hook to the side.


----------



## salmonsteel97 (Nov 18, 2012)

flyfisher4life1 said:


> its not really the amount taken, but the way they were caught, its either a net or a hook to the side.


i know i think i was the only one fishing legally and not with a big jerk bait with big trebles on it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

